# Retrieve XSD filename from XML



## kaunda (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I'm new on this forum and I have a question concerning XML.
I have an XML structure which contains an XSD filename, and I would like to obtain that filename programmatically! Is this possible? and if so how do I do that??
Regards,
Kaunda
:wave:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

so you want too look in the xml file for the xsd file name ? what structure can this .xsd file name be found ?

sounds doable with perl


----------



## kaunda (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, I want to retrieve the xsd filename from my XML, and the XML file looks something like this:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<TAG001 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="Here_Is_My_FileName.xsd">

In this case I want to retrieve "Here_Is_My_FileName.xsd" into a string in my program, ANDI want to use some XML method/function to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

phew i cant help you with xml methods or functions. but im sure there are other xml gurus on here. sry


----------

